# Custom Radiator Brackets for the maxima



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

Made by me out of alluminum. Direct replacement. What do you guys think?


----------



## maximafiend75 (Aug 22, 2007)

crazy got any more???


----------



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah all those in the picture are for sale. Retail is $100 shipped


----------

